

Please show me cool career sections of tech companies - TheBuddy

Hello,<p>For years (yes, believe it or not), i've been doing my own research and observing the career section of many companies.<p>A while ago I saw some YC start ups that had really cool / non-mainstream career sections.<p>One of them is Xoni http://www.xobni.com/about/jobs .<p>Any other ones please?<p>Thanks
======
adrianwaj
<http://mashable.com/2008/09/10/startup-jobs-sites/>

------
TheBuddy
Thanks, but that's not what I'm looking for.

I'm looking for the career sections of startups...you gave job boards for
start ups.

